# Two 10s to beat 1 idmax10



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok I have not wanted to start a new thread but I decided to because my wife is sick and tired of me searching for like the past week. Currently I am running an IDMAX10 in my tundra and I want to find either two 10s or some other subs as a replacement sub that will give me what the IDMAX has but more. NOW I ONLY HAVE ABOUT 5-6 inches under my seat. for the sub and that includes the space behind the sub for venting if needed. I have a list I have been combing over BUT I WANT you guys to chime in. 
Here is the list
2 IDQ10sv3
2 rsd10
2 dayton ho10
2 13tw5
2 SI BM (when someone can review the production ones)
2 re se10s (maybe a tight fit dont kno)
2 morel ultimo 10s
2 10w6ae
2 Seas L26ROY
There maybe more who knows but I need input


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

2 of the 13WT5's will be almost too much, but from what I have heard JL toldme they work great sealed in .80 cu. ft each.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have heard that they lack on the bottom end though.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Now I think it may be between the si mag and si bm to replace it. Because of the small enclosure and the shallow mounting capabilities. Also the sheer output if I put two of these with about 800 watts.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Can I get some more suggestions people?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Can't go wrong with the SI subs... what about the CM3 10" from Diamond Audio? I have two of those and have been pretty impressed... they seem a bit power hungry though.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanx for the suggestion will check them out


----------



## ChaunB3400 (Dec 12, 2009)

new mag or new bm gets my vote


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I would add the boston G3 subs...They would run in a smaller/same size box, plenty of output, $ is great, and you dont need a ton of power to push them. They are almost identical in sound to the g5s. Also the jbl p1022/-1024. They dont need a ton of power, would still require a decent size box, and are pretty much the same thing as the gti except depth and power (this is what a rep from jbl told me....Im sure there is a little more to it then that) They sound phenominal but not %100 sure on depth. Just my 2 cents......grain of salt kinda thing!


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

rexroadj said:


> I would add the boston G3 subs...They would run in a smaller/same size box, plenty of output, $ is great, and you dont need a ton of power to push them. They are almost identical in sound to the g5s. Also the jbl p1022/-1024. They dont need a ton of power, would still require a decent size box, and are pretty much the same thing as the gti except depth and power (this is what a rep from jbl told me....Im sure there is a little more to it then that) They sound phenominal but not %100 sure on depth. Just my 2 cents......grain of salt kinda thing!


Check out the JBL and it was way too large in the front to fit.  but I will check out the G3s.
Scratch that g3's are too deep as well.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh, sorry I didnt realize the G3's were so deep! I figured the p series would be a stretch. Although I believe the previous models were more shallow, just really hard to find.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

DD1500 Series Subwoofers - DDAudio Digital Designs Speakers Made in the USA

Not sure if you want to go ported, but DD makes the 1510 in a shallower version (5" deep).


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Checkin out the DD. looks pretty good actually. I may try to find a way to get two 1.2 sealed boxes under the seat.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Also looking at those pioneer premier yellow subs. The one in for sale section are looking good.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

those are in my top three of all time list! I think that is actually my old one.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

rexroadj said:


> those are in my top three of all time list! I think that is actually my old one.


How much volume you think I can get out of two of these????


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

i had two of them in a sealed box in the back of a saturn vue a while back given about 900-1000w. i found it pretty loud personally but i really blend my subs to my mids in the true meaning. (everything level) they did it perfectly but the impact was beyond outstanding. I did crank them every now and again, they could really dig deep without any effort. You would need a solid 2cuft to do them justice.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

rexroadj said:


> i had two of them in a sealed box in the back of a saturn vue a while back given about 900-1000w. i found it pretty loud personally but i really blend my subs to my mids in the true meaning. (everything level) they did it perfectly but the impact was beyond outstanding. I did crank them every now and again, they could really dig deep without any effort. You would need a solid 2cuft to do them justice.


So 2 in 2 cuft or just 1 in 2 cuft? I was thinking like 2.2 is the largest with them firing upward from under the bottom of my seat. The vent whole will only have about .5 inches behind it so I can have enough room for front end excursion. I am going to start with one then eventually upgrade to two. I think I am going to like these more than the mags. Who knows.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I meant 2 for the both of them 2.2 would be perfect. I would take those over 97% of any other sub on the market. My top 3 in no particular order are these, jbl gti, and my rare nakamichi sp-w1200d. I would (well I did) take them over the ultimo, idq, etc... Of course this is just my opinion and based on my space situation, power available, listening preferences, etc......


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Then its settled I am going to get one and try it out then the other. I will compare it to the IDMAX10!!!!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

matdotcom2000 said:


> Then its settled I am going to get one and try it out then the other. I will compare it to the IDMAX10!!!!


Glad you made a decision, looking forward to your review.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

matdotcom2000 said:


> Checkin out the DD. looks pretty good actually. I may try to find a way to get two 1.2 sealed boxes under the seat.


I would NOT recommend sealing the 1510 series and neither does Digital Designs.

Can it work? Sure

Is it optimal? NO, because there are better sealed enclosure subs out there!


----------

